

I'm building Ghost - quaz3l
http://quaz3l.github.com/ghost/g-admin/posts.html

======
quaz3l
When I came across the [Ghost](<http://john.onolan.org/ghost/>) while reading
HN I really liked it, and have thought about making something similar, but
have never gotten around to it. In the last few days though I have put it
together just as John described (I don’t know if its legal or morally right to
publish it, but I will blog about it at least because I have spent some time
on it.

I finished working on the fifth image down in his post, -the post list and
preview- I also finished the sixth image, which is the editor with markdown,
and preview.

Now I am working on the backend which is created with PHP and the Slim PHP
RESTful application framework. If you would like to check out the current
version of my rendering of Ghost, you can see it on GitHub by following the
link.

